# Me, putting



## tsped83 (Apr 14, 2016)

Not one for practicing the long game, but love a good putt (and putter, naturally). At the moment Iâ€™m focusing a lot on making 3 to 5ft putts, concentrating on hitting a solid putt rather than fretting about arcâ€™s, paths etc.  An exciting video linked below so any constructive criticism you can offer is appreciated.

Cheers

http://youtu.be/yqA8Kxuh4ws


----------



## One Planer (Apr 14, 2016)

The one thing that jumped out at me straight away is our alignment.

Your toe line appears very closed compared to your shoulders. 

So closed it appears you're aligned right of the hole instead of parallel to the left of it (Assuming the putt is flat with little to no break .... Which it looks from the video).

You also appear to have a little lower body movement coming into the ball.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 14, 2016)

What hit me was how quickly your head turns as you strike the ball.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 14, 2016)

Seems to be more body than shoulder rock.

You align way off to the right then have to garden gate a bit to get it on line, almost pulling it left.

Get down some alignment sticks and work on that first.

Then try and take straight back and through, back about half as much as you go through.

For the body, imagine a pole running up your spine that you cannot move in any direction, just rotate around.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2016)

Your lower half wants to hit it right, your upper half wants to hit it left and your eyes want to hit it inbetween.


----------



## woody69 (Apr 14, 2016)

It's pricey, so if you can't afford it, or simply don't want to spend that much you could create a cheaper version with tee pegs, but this putting aid really helps you focus on hitting straight putts and lining up correctly -http://www.amazon.co.uk/PUTTING-TUTOR-PHIL-MICKELSON-TRAINING/dp/B007XL0A86


----------



## tsped83 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks all, very helpful.

Gareth, Bob, cheers. I'd never even considered alignment being a bit ropey but this gives me something to work on.

Woody - like the idea but Â£55?!


----------



## Curls (Apr 15, 2016)

tsped83 said:



			Thanks all, very helpful.

Gareth, Bob, cheers. I'd never even considered alignment being a bit ropey but this gives me something to work on.

Woody - like the idea but Â£55?!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely no expert but Bob helped me with a similar issue recently so passing it on - You can sort out your lower half alignment pretty easily with a straight putt and a club on the ground for your feet - but be warned! It's your shoulders being open that is the harder bit to fix. You'll need someone to stand behind you and tell you when you're set up square because believe me it'll feel alien when you eventually rotate your body enough into square alignment. I felt like I couldn't get there without the putter now being a foot behind the ball. It was the habit of a few years I'm still trying to correct. Once everything is set up square, hopefully you can continue to make a full fluid movement with a longer follow through than backswing.


----------



## woody69 (Apr 15, 2016)

tsped83 said:



			Thanks all, very helpful.

Gareth, Bob, cheers. I'd never even considered alignment being a bit ropey but this gives me something to work on.

Woody - like the idea but Â£55?!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it is pricey considering it is a bit of plastic with white line on it, some ball-bearings and a line with some pegs attached, but it is really useful. Like I said, you can build a "gate" with a set of tee pegs and get the same outcome, but I would definitely recommend it if the price doesn't put you off.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 15, 2016)

Alignment, Head and body movement are the things I see!

Alignment stick (or a club) should sort out the feet, but make sure shoulders are also pointing that way too!

First time I saw any gun putting 'in the flesh' (it was actually Faldo, when he was with Leadbetter, at Wentworth in about 1990!) I was amazed how still they were - except for the shoulders. So keep hips and head as still as possible - without tension. Head movement has long been an issue for me and I try to resolve it be making sure I am looking at the grass blades below the ball after I have hit it! The only movement will then be the shoulders 'pendulum-ing'!

Good Luck!


----------

